# TEXOSOUND EF86 amp



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Some of you know Antonio Teixiera from these threads or from Capsule Music. He has been making amps for several years now and is probably most well known for his Colin Cripps model Bernie
For this of you familiar with the that amp, this is a very different sounding amp to Antonio's Bernie. The 12" speaker obviously is a starting point. But I found it a little larger overall in tone. Not neccessarily louder but larger. the sound was more in the room as opposed to being more directional and focused with the Bernie.
I love the compression with the amp. Even when the amp is clean there is certain amount of compression there. Makes the clean tones succulent.
The thing I love about this amp is the pull up tone control. When it's in the up position, it's the full on tonal spectrum of the circuit (great for singlecoils.....especially Tele's ). there is a lot of gain on tap here. At least by my standards. So when you press the tone control down there is a bass-cut. Here you get a VERY Voxish tone (I'm only using that brand name as a reference) but it has it's own thing going on here. This is the perfect setting for those with humbucker guitars that want clarity with their tone. I have to say my favorite tone out the whole shebang is my Gustavsson Bluesmaster on the neck pickup tone control down, amp volume at about 1 o'clock and tone at 11-12ish o'clock. I love it. It is so clear and wooden when soloing and snappy and chimey when playing rhythm.
Other notable tones were with my Tele, tone up, volume at noon, tone at 2 o'clock. Korina Explorer......well anywhere really on the amp !!!!
Then there's that special little surprise of tremelo. I have to tell you, I'm a trem-hound, next to delay, it's my most oft used effect. To have a great sounding trem on board is such a bonus for me.































I've been using the Tex ef86 all this month at gigs and I am sooooooo happy.
I just played one last night at a true ROCK club and I had people all night coming up to me and asking "what amp was I using? It sounds HUGE "!!!! 
I used the ef86 as my main amp and had my Tex Bernie as a backup mainly.
I kicked in the Bernie for a couple of tunes but it was mostly (90%) the ef86. 










Cheers
pete


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Here's a shot from last night. Shows the diminutive size of the amp. But what a huge sound !!!!!


----------



## v-verb (Mar 29, 2007)

I saw Pete play last Wednesday night and was amazed how good the sound - AND Pete's playing - was!! Great amp.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

looks like a great little amp and won't break your back carrying it to the gig  Thanks for the review.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

WOW!!!It looks to be a friggin' nice amp!!!!!I would like to try one.
Have fun with yours and congrats Mr. Faracaster!!


----------

